
Show HN: "Ceasium", An Angular.JS app for freelance programmers - imakesnowflakes
http://z-petal.com/ng-ceasium/ceasium-html5-angularjs-app-for-freelancers.html
======
imakesnowflakes
This is a simple html5 angular.js app for freelance programmers. It can do
basic client/project management, payment management with currency conversion,
time tracking, has notifiers for reddit and hackernews that can watch for new
comments and posts appearing in subreddits or a hacker news thread or even
watch multiple message inboxes for reddit, provision for adding encrypted
notes to projects. All the data is stored in browsers localstorage.

